# alsa & intel8x0 installed but no sound !!

## Noel

i've been searching all over google, alsa and the forums to get an answer to this but i can't seem to find anything. i have an onboard intel810 soundcard. i have installed sound support in my kernel. i have then emerged alsa and gone through the steps in the desktop config guide.

at boot, alsa loads finds the modules. my speaks click as if to say "hello you've found me!"  :Wink:  and i do not get any error messages on screen. the module intel8x0 also loads afterwards (from the line in /etc/modules.autoload). i have setup the aliases correctly as well. 

i start kde3.0.2 again without any errors regarding sound. if i try to play anything though i don't get any sound. i've tried xmms, noatun and kboodle which all play the various mp3's without any errors.

and yes i have set the amixer so that master and pcm are unmute and 100. i'm baffled as to what this could be. i know the card works because i have used versions of red hat and mandrake, which have recognised the card and successfully installed it.

also if i do "fuser -v /dev/dsp" it reports the correct app using sound without any errors about not finding the device.

can anyone help me please?

----------

## delta407

Moving to Hardware forum.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Have you tried manually starting and stopping ALSA from the terminal to see what it says?  (Stop it first then restart it.)  Just wondering if that gives you any helpful info--Like an error message or something strange.  Just looking for clues, seems very strange to me.  Did you try another mixer other than amixer?  Like possibly the gui for ALSA?  I'm just making random guesses in case you couldn't tell.  Please be sure to post your results, this is very curious and I'm sure others will benefit from what you find!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Iturbide

Consider this suggestion. Why not bring the RH/Mandrake tool sndconfig into the portage tree? 

Ie got a perfectly simple soundblaster Live and I'm still not able to make it work in wolfenstein. I found myself forced to use modules, because when compiled into the kernel, I got no sound at all.

Sndconfig is simple and stupid, but once you've run it, it works just fine. Just something for userfriendliness' sake.

----------

## Mike_McCready

I have EXACTLY the same problem with ALSA / intel8x0, I've tried all the same stuff you have, and still nothing.

I'm going to go fool around some more, if I figure anything out I'll be sure to post.

----------

## xming

I have got it working by compiling sound-core as a module, emerge alsa-driver,  depmod -a, modprobe intel8x0 . the volume is all zeroed, so I had to increased them.

I just tried kernel 2.5.25, it doesn't need alsa anymore, a lot of drv are built-in, and it is working great

xming

----------

## Mike_McCready

Alright then, maybe upgrading the kernel is my best solution.

----------

## jay

Wait - teh alsa modules are muted by deafult. Are you guys sure that you don't just forgotten to unmute these with a mixer like kmix ?

----------

## Mike_McCready

Very, very sure.

----------

## masseya

I am also having the same problem.   :Smile:   You'd think with all these people in one boat we'd have a paddle somewhere.  If anyone has any tips they would be much appreciated.

Is someone working on getting the Desktop Guide up to date?  I've been all over the forums and google and it seems like the only solutions are of the homebrew variety.  I was hoping that there would be some easier way to do this.  How long has the latest alsa ebuild been 0.9x?  When was the last time that the documentation was updated?

----------

## jay

I used the i810_audio kernel module, before I realized that the sound quality from alsa's snd-intel8x0 module is much better.

I really don't have a clue, why it isn't working for you, but maybe I can give you some tips:

In the Kernel I have "Sound Card Support" enabled, but the "Intel ICH Sound" not, even not as a module.

After compiling the kernel, I made sure that I had the alsa USE flag set, then did a emerge alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils alsa-tools, but didn't compiled alsa-oss.  Then I added snd-intel8x0 and snd-pcm-oss to /etc/modules.autoload.  No need to add alsa to the runlevels with some rc-update or so. With amixer set ... unmute 100 and disableing the arts sound daemon in KDE everything was working fine.

HTH you a little....[/u]

----------

## masseya

 *jay wrote:*   

> I used the i810_audio kernel module, before I realized that the sound quality from alsa's snd-intel8x0 module is much better.

 

Where did you learn that the alsa module for the i810 was named snd-intel8x0?  I would like to be able to figure this out for other cards in the future.   :Smile: 

 *jay wrote:*   

> After compiling the kernel, I made sure that I had the alsa USE flag set, then did a emerge alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils alsa-tools, but didn't compiled alsa-oss.

 

When you set the USE just before you emerge the alsa stuff, wouldn't you still have to recompile anything that was compiled previous to your setting that USE flag if you wanted it to have alsa support?

Thanks for the post!  It's exactly what I'm looking for.   :Wink: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

To figure out what sound module you should use in ALSA look at the ALSA Sound Card Matrix.  The only gotcha from there is to remember that you must add "snd-" to the beginning of each of the driver names.

So for the intel8x0 driver which you can locate in the matrix you would modprobe like this

```
modrpobe snd-intel8x0
```

Hope that helps!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

